# Problem mit Einbindung einer externer Bibliothek



## Sushi78 (9. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine externe Bibliothek in Form eines jar-Files. Diese habe ich in mein Projekt integriert. Die entsprechenden Klassen werden in Eclipse 3.2.2 aufgelöst und es scheint soweit alles in Ordnung. Ich erstelle mit dem Nokia SDK S40 die jad/jar-Files, jedoch werden da die entsprechenden Resourcen nicht mit integriert. Somit bekomme ich zur Laufzeit auf meinem Handy dann einen NoClassDefError.

Die Library ist unter Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries gelistet und erscheint auch im Package Explorer so wie z.B. auch die JRE System Lib S40.

Meine Frage nun: Wie kann ich Exclipse beibringen die entsprechenden Resourcen aus der externen jar-Library mit in mein eingenes jar-File zu integrieren?

Ich habe schon alle möglichen Einstellungen probiert - dachte erst, es liegt an irgendwelchen Pfadeinstellungen - kein Erfolg.

Danke für jegliche Anregungen... 

Sushi78


----------



## Wildcard (9. Apr 2007)

jar in jar funktioniert nicht.
Die einzige Möglichkeit besteht darin externe jars zu entpacken und dann hinzuzufügen.
Das Plugin FatJAR kann das automatisch, ob das allerdings auch bei J2ME funktioniert ist mir ubekannt.


----------



## Sushi78 (9. Apr 2007)

Danke für die superschnelle Antwort...

Das Plugin funktioniert so bei mir erstmal nicht, aber wenn ich die Files zu Fuss zusammenpacke gehts.


----------

